# UPS not giving backup



## bobnash251 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I replaced battery in my UPS in Oct 2011 . Untill last month it was giving me back up of atleast 10mins , sufficient to atleast shut down my PC. Now , my system just shuts down as soon as power goes off.But , my UPS starts screaming , going red. 

Does that mean , it has charge but not enough to power my PC ? Could any one please advise ?

Regards,
Bobnash


----------

